# Brewtus brew pressure - can't get low enough



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

I've just got my Brewtus II and I've cleaned it up and got it nice and clear.

My problem is that I've tried to lower the brew pressure. With the backflush disc I can only get it as low as 12 bar. If i unscrew it any further the screw falls out. I understand the ideal is to get down to 10 bar with the backflush disc in.

Don't suppose anyone has any ideas? Its bothering me!

thanks


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

I could be wrong about this but I believe later incarnations of the Brewtus use a higher quality OPV valve. Might be worth upgrading?

Here are the manufacturers contact details:

http://www.creminternational.co.uk/default.asp?h=540&m=&u=&uu=


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

Hi Monkey-devil

if i remember correctly if its got a white plastic screw its the old sort or if its got the brass sort its the newer type OPV, i know Bella-Barista have them in stock, or you could try any coffee repair place, there is a small article on this particular issue, should answer most of your questions = http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/opv-over-pressure-valve

PS have you got the Stafco one of ebay??


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

ah damn I was hoping it wouldn't be a case of upgrading. Is it difficult? I'm not the most techie guy and don't have many tools.

thanks for the replies though guys, I'll investigate upgrading it. You can't mock me for my Fracino anymore expobarista









Rob! You clearly have a good eye







i indeed got it. Complete bargain, praise for ebayers who have no clue what they're selling and how to advertise it best haha.

i gather another geek was after it after she offered to cancel the sale when another bidder informed here she'd advertised all the wrong specs


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

Monkey_Devil said:


> ah damn I was hoping it wouldn't be a case of upgrading. Is it difficult? I'm not the most techie guy and don't have many tools.
> 
> thanks for the replies though guys, I'll investigate upgrading it. You can't mock me for my Fracino anymore expobarista
> 
> ...


To upgrade all you do is get unscrew the old one and screw in the new one, you may have to use a bit of thread sealant or PTFE tape but they are no to bad,

And i couldn't possibly imagine who told her that she had the specs for a two group Stafco with built in grinder as the item description







i hate to say this but you were probably bidding against me, but as i was a very jammy sod getting the Expobar leva so cheep i couldn't justify spending to much on another upgrade.


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

Ah OK, i thought it meant removing the entire valve, which is kind of a tight space.

ah man i feel guilty lol. To be fair i chucked maximum bid in at 500 so i was kind of keen. Keep an eye out for stafco though, I'm amazed at how rebadging keeps the bids so low.


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

i hate to say this but you do have to change the whole valve







but it may look in a tight space but when i striped my Leva down to do the boiler insulation and a few other mods, it looks like you can take the pump, aeration valve and OPV vale out as one unit by removing the two screws that hold the pump in, then one high pressure line up to the "T" on gauge, two return pipes back to the tank, one on the air bleed valve and one on the OPV and the main tank feed but theses can be removed as you take the unit out, i know its a bit tighter for space in the twin boiler.

if your worried about not knowing how things go back together take photos with your phone every major step then you have a record to work back from. was going to say if you lived near by i dont mind giving you a hand to change it, im in north essex.

Don't feel guilty as you won it fair a square and i like my Leva so im not in any hurry to upgrade, my max was 300 as it would need to be seriously cheep to make me change.

ps why change from the Piccino as i though it was supposed to be a pretty slick machine and had considered one as an upgrade!


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

doh! i suppose I'll have to spend a day on it. What sort of tools are necessary? Obviously the screw drivers, how about spanners etc?

Thanks for all the advice, its really helpful







I'll definitely take photos as I go along since I'm a bit cacky with these things!

also thanks for the offer of help! I will try and do it, but maybe if I get desperate...my parents just happen to have bought a house in Wrabness









ok I'll let go of the guilt haha. The piccino is a great starter machine, and its helped me learn a lot. But I'm going to shoot myself in the foot by mentioning the cons here when it comes to selling lol. Its temperature control is non existen - it uses a +/-3 thermostat, but you can't temperature surf since there is no light to indicate brew boiler heating. This means with most single boiler and HX machines you could get more accurate temperatures. Also the brew pressure is 14 bar, but i haven't changed it since there is no encouragement to maintain your own machine in that way. In fact they won't even advise how to descale. In comparison the brewtus is easily taken apart and maintained etc







Its definitely a significant upgrade to the piccino.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Have a read:

http://myweb.tiscali.co.uk/coffeetime/userfiles/OPV_Valve.pdf


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

Apart from screwdrivers a good set of spanners from 10-19mm is quite useful if you need to take any of the boiler pipes off and a good quality adjustable spanner, a good pair pliers for the little chrome high pressure fittings from the pump to the gauge & head if is the same as the leva, when re tightening them don't do them up to tight as you will over form the plastic and break the seal doesn't need much more that half a turn past finger tight.

If you do decide you fancy a trip to sunny north Essex let me know


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

expobarista thanks for that link. I'm currently in Scotland on bad signal so long browsing isn't an option, useful to be pointed straight to something useful









cheers rob , should have all those things at home. Unfortunately BB only stock the Izzo OPV and not the adapter. Going to be doing some searching for the things i need.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Rob at Rave Coffee is an Expobar dealer. He mentioned to me on Saturday that he was about to put an order in for various bits. He's an amenable guy so he'd likely get one for you if needed 01285 651884


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

you're a star, I'll see if i can get through to him later


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

Hi MD

quick run down of bits to change OPV, tools = 1 x No 2 Philips screwdriver, don't use a pozzie drive as they dont grip properly and can damage the screw. this does all the casing screws and the 2 pump screws underneath. 1 x 3mm Allen key, this is for the two bolts on the bottom of the water tray on the left hand side, dont worry about which way round the wires go on the micro switch on the water try sensor as its only being used as a circuit breaker, just as long as you use the bottom 2 terminals, 1 x pliers for the high pressure connection from the OPV but dont over tighten when re connecting, an M14 spanner for the body of the Air bleed valve and a good adjustable spanner for the POV body (cant remember what size!)

the two return pipes just pull off but nice & easy. if you need any more pointers i will PM as i dont want to spam the forum up.

if your wondering if its worth doing it i have just changed the pump in mine as i ddint like the sound of the old and made a gauge PF this evening and got the pressure bang on 9.2 bar crack pressure with the standard all brass OPV 4 times in a row, if you need a pump at any time found a place that sell's them for £20.36 including delivery its an Ulka EX5 https://www.chsinteractive.co.uk/electrical-components/spares-domestic-appliances/coffee-makers-espresso-spares/universal-pumps/pump-ex5-230v-48w-universal.htm


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi Rob

Could you do me a little favour? Now that you have calibrated your opv to 9 bar, could you pop a blind basket it and tell me what the pressure gauge shows when it ramps up.

(I'm thinking it will show 10 bar.)


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

Hi Expobarista i only have a lowly Office Leva so no brew gauge on the machine, may fit one soon though i have found a suppler of the fittings (AIGNEP)







i used to use a rough calculation of multiplying the pressure by 0.98 for every swept 90deg bend in a pressure system up to 100 bar, so if you have 10 bar to start, first 90 will drop pressure to 9.8 bar second to 9.604bar and so on, there is a very small amount of pressure loos due to parasitic drag on the walls of the tubing but this is only a real issue in high flow high pressure systems. plus any other drop throughout any flow restriction i would say looking at the flow path about 1 bar drop from the gauge is about right may be a little less.

and MD if you do struggle to get an OPV try Glen at Coffee Logic 0800 085 0065 he got me all the spares for my machine to turn it back to a standard espresso machine including steam wand and was very helpful, they have an account with CREM who make the Expobar/Stafco machines and can get things sent direct from the manufacturer to you, got my bits 2 days after the machine.


----------

